# REVEALED: The outlet to replace Burger King at Southampton General Hospital



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

IT WAS the controversial row that sparked a petition to save a fast food chain from being axed from a Southampton hospital.

But bosses at Southampton General have pressed ahead with plans to ditch Burger King from its menu.

And the Daily Echo can reveal it has gone upmarket with its replacement which is not just any food outlet - it's a Marks & Spencer food outlet.

The M&S shop and cafe will join Subway in the £2.5m redevelopment of the hospital frontage set to start this summer.

University Hospital Southampton NHS Foundation Trust, which runs the General, will work with construction firm Interserve Prime on the project as part of a larger 25-year £150m commercial estates partnership to design and build new facilities.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/128..._Burger_King_at_Southampton_General_Hospital/


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 2, 2015)

Subway?!?! Burger King are better, albeit more expensive. 

Still, the Marks and Sparks at St. Thomas' has come in useful several times.


----------



## grovesy (Apr 2, 2015)

Lots of hospitals have M&S food stores now, my local one is very popular with the staff!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'd rather have McD's than Burger King.  I've never tried Subway - there's one in my town, and I always think the smell coming from it is glorious; but I've still never tried anything from there, because I can't help thinking I'd probably be disappointed   Can anyone enlighten me on whether they are worth trying?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 2, 2015)

Sally71 said:


> I'd rather have McD's than Burger King.  I've never tried Subway - there's one in my town, and I always think the smell coming from it is glorious; but I've still never tried anything from there, because I can't help thinking I'd probably be disappointed   Can anyone enlighten me on whether they are worth trying?



I've only been in Subway once, they made me make far too many choices!


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 2, 2015)

Subway are good, but you do have to choose what you want.  It's very clever really because it's an old fashioned sandwich shop really with better salad . If I had to do fast food I'd do Subway because it's not fried, and they don't get hysterical when I ask for all salad but no lettuce and the bread is quite nice and fresh so I don't feel like I'm eating rubber.  That said I hate McDonald's, Burger King and Kentucky fried chicken, too salty, the bread is sweet, and it has gunk so my recommendation probably isn't worth much


----------



## Robin (Apr 2, 2015)

Ninewells Hospital in Dundee was in the news about six months ago, for selling a 'Breakfast Pie' apparently a Full English encased in pastry, a veritable calorie/fat/carb fest by all accounts. My daughter is studying at Dundee University, and has to visit Ninewells occasionally, and announced she was quite looking forward to trying one! ( Purely for research purposes, of,course!) Alas, they seem to have discontinued it, but she did have a portion of their Stovies for lunch, and reported that she'd never in her life eaten so much Carb at one sitting, and didn't need to eat again til the following morning


----------



## bill hopkinson (Apr 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> The M&S shop and cafe will join Subway in the £2.5m redevelopment of the hospital frontage set to start this summer.
> http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/128..._Burger_King_at_Southampton_General_Hospital/



Sad to hear it is M&S. I find mayonnaise in a sandwich quite disgusting and M&S do not do proper sandwiches which taste of bread and filling rather than mayonnaise. They seem to be quite impervious to pleas to drop the dollop of calories.

I like Subway because no spread, no sauces is quite normal. I only ever seem to use them abroad when I run out of other choices though.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 2, 2015)

To my great surprise when I tried Subway for the first time last year - I thoroughly enjoyed it - BUT - and I don't know as I've only been in one twice for food (and take away coffee from another, their coffee ain't at all bad actually) - I am not sure they actually do anything where you don't have to have BREAD.  I didn't intend to eat 'all' the roll but as has been said - it's actually rather nice!

You can have the full foot of roll, but I only have had on both occasions, a '6 inch' which is a standard option and raises no eyebrows.  It's a good 40g CHO though even at 6" so you have been warned !


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

trophywench said:


> To my great surprise when I tried Subway for the first time last year - I thoroughly enjoyed it - BUT - and I don't know as I've only been in one twice for food (and take away coffee from another, their coffee ain't at all bad actually) - I am not sure they actually do anything where you don't have to have BREAD.  I didn't intend to eat 'all' the roll but as has been said - it's actually rather nice!
> 
> You can have the full foot of roll, but I only have had on both occasions, a '6 inch' which is a standard option and raises no eyebrows.  It's a good 40g CHO though even at 6" so you have been warned !



You can just have salad instead in a tub and they'll do a quarter sub, but the bread is rather nice so hard to resist . The last time I went in you could also have wraps but don't know the carb value since I haven't visited since the old pancreas gave way....but now I fancy one


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 3, 2015)

bill hopkinson said:


> Sad to hear it is M&S. I find mayonnaise in a sandwich quite disgusting and M&S do not do proper sandwiches which taste of bread and filling rather than mayonnaise. They seem to be quite impervious to pleas to drop the dollop of calories.
> 
> I like Subway because no spread, no sauces is quite normal. I only ever seem to use them abroad when I run out of other choices though.



They are keen on Mayo, and utterly obsessed with pomegranate seeds in their salad, and I can't deal with things that explode on contact with teeth whilst enjoying my pumpkin hummus   that said our local hospital has a WRVS cafe with cake and pie, which whilst home baked is not great, and it's a massive hospital, so an M&S might be useful!


----------

